# Where can I buy the 2 tier aquarium stand



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

Went to purchased some plants a month or two ago from someone and saw this glass 2 tier stands. It was beautiful I forgot to ask the person where he got his so just wondering if any of you know where he might got it from cux I really like it and I do not see it in local LFS.

Mine will be for a 20G s


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

All my stands in my fish room are from costco maybe thats where you seen them. I have 3 10s 2 20s 2 30s 1 40 1 20 long 3 1gal.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi Pat:

Location of the costco store where u bought the stand.

thanks
dp


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes Pat, 

I'd like to know which location did you buy them from : ) I dont recall seeing any aquarium stands there at Costco. 

Are they really designated for aquarium use or just some regular 2 tier stand that can support aquarium weight


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought mine from a LFS I had to ask if they had one though. It's a 2 tier 10 gal but I have a 15 on the lowest tier. I sometimes have nightmares it will break, but it seems sturdy.

I wish I could have found one used and saved some money, but at least now I have a 2 tier stand.


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I bought mine from a LFS I had to ask if they had one though. It's a 2 tier 10 gal but I have a 15 on the lowest tier. I sometimes have nightmares it will break, but it seems sturdy.
> 
> I wish I could have found one used and saved some money, but at least now I have a 2 tier stand.


how much did you buy yours for?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looniebin said:


> how much did you buy yours for?


Or just have a constant look out in GTAA or Kijiji..

People often sell them cheap @ $20 - $30 each


----------

